# MoYu upcoming new cubes



## YJ MoYu (Sep 26, 2014)

As many Fans asked us about our upcoming new cubes, here is our upcoming scheduled releasing time of some of our new cubes: 

MoYu Pyraminx,MoYu AoShi 6x6 and MoYu 13x13 scheduled releasing time: Oct, 2014. 

MoYu Megaminx scheduled releasing time: Nov, 2014.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Moyu 6x6. Please!


----------



## Ingo (Sep 26, 2014)

Great, looking forward to the 6x6 and the megaminx.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking forward to Moyu Pyraminx!


----------



## Chree (Sep 26, 2014)

I wanna see an Ao series 2x2.

Love the LingPo, but it's a little too unweildy for me.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 26, 2014)

OP: What about another 4x4 and another 5x5???


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm interested to see how the pyraminx does.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 26, 2014)

I am excited for all of these except for the 13x13, which I will never be able to justify buying 

hypehypehype


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 26, 2014)

The only reason I would ever buy the 13x13 (or 15x15 if that's still on the cards) is to make pixel art on them.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Sep 26, 2014)

Pyraminx and megaminx look good. They might be the motivation I need to start practicing those events again.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 26, 2014)

could you design a 4x4-7x7 without parity?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> could you design a 4x4-7x7 without parity?



Uhhh...

That's a mathematical thing... not a technical thing.


----------



## samuelqwe (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes finally 13x13 and 6x6! As well as megaminx and pyraminx!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 26, 2014)

Any plains on a Square-1 puzzle? I see with the current Square-1s is that most of them are using the same old mech that was used for Square-1s for over 20 years. Also most of the current Square-1s have little to no corner cutting and pops allot. It's about time for the Square-1 puzzle to get a mech update and I believe that you guys over at MoYu can make a good Square-1.


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Sep 26, 2014)

Really I need new Pyraminx


----------



## Deathranger999 (Sep 26, 2014)

Moyu pyraminx gogogo plz!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> That's a mathematical thing... not a technical thing.



He was joking..


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> He was joking..



I bet he wasn't.


----------



## ThePyraCUbe (Sep 26, 2014)

When is the Moyu 0x0 coming out? LOL


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 26, 2014)

Chree said:


> I wanna see an Ao series 2x2.
> 
> Love the LingPo, but it's a little too unweildy for me.



If their could make a version of the Lingpo that wasn't as locky I would throw my Dayan in the garbage. Seriously the Dayan only beats it because it is less prone to small lock ups at high speeds.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> If their could make a version of the Lingpo that wasn't as locky I would throw my Dayan in the garbage. Seriously the Dayan only beats it because it is less prone to small lock ups at high speeds.



What a waste, you should give it to me instead.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I bet he wasn't.


Hmm, let's see, he holds the NR for all events, single and average, for 4x4-7x7 (plus a lot more), I think he knows a little bit about big cubes and parity. I'm not understanding why you are always so literal and argumentative.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Hmm, let's see, he holds the NR for all events, single and average, for 4x4-7x7 (plus a lot more), I think he knows a little bit about big cubes and parity. I'm not understanding why you are always so literal and argumentative.



Wha da ya mean?


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Any plains on a Square-1 puzzle? I see with the current Square-1s is that most of them are using the same old mech that was used for Square-1s for over 20 years. Also most of the current Square-1s have little to no corner cutting and pops allot. It's about time for the Square-1 puzzle to get a mech update and I believe that you guys over at MoYu can make a good Square-1.


Considering that there hasn't been any change in the mech for so long (except mf8's V2) leaves me guessing that it's difficult to make it better. I have no idea on how you would deal with the pops because the sides of the pieces need to be flat. Other than on regular puzzles like 4x4 you can't make an edge interlock with a corner. They can switch places and you have 3 adjacent edges. 
The only big thing I see you can change are the middle pieces the the bottom sides of edges and corners. You might be able to give them the circular design that we have seen on other puzzles (if you look at Moyu's pics of the 5x5 mech for example).
Don't get me wrong I would love to see a Square-1 speedcube because I like the puzzle but I don't see it happening in the near future


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> Considering that there hasn't been any change in the mech for so long (except mf8's V2) leaves me guessing that it's difficult to make it better. I have no idea on how you would deal with the pops because the sides of the pieces need to be flat. Other than on regular puzzles like 4x4 you can't make an edge interlock with a corner. They can switch places and you have 3 adjacent edges.
> The only big thing I see you can change are the middle pieces the the bottom sides of edges and corners. You might be able to give them the circular design that we have seen on other puzzles (if you look at Moyu's pics of the 5x5 mech for example).
> Don't get me wrong I would love to see a Square-1 speedcube because I like the puzzle but I don't see it happening in the near future



Look at this Square-1 mech http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26408&hilit=ecube and this one http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26819


----------



## G2013 (Sep 27, 2014)

Please I want a 3x3 that can have 1 edge unoriented please please pleasee


----------



## stoic (Sep 27, 2014)

Megaminx...yeah


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 27, 2014)

6x6 and Pyra are what I'm looking forward to the most! Hopefully I can get them in time for UK champs! Are there any specific release dates on them yet?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 27, 2014)

can't wait to see pyraminx and megaminx !


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I bet he wasn't.



I sure am.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 27, 2014)

I have dibs on the pyra


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Oct 9, 2014)

How about a new void cube or a mirror/ bump/ block cube?


----------



## Chrizz (Oct 12, 2014)

3LEVAS3 said:


> How about a new void cube or a mirror/ bump/ block cube?



A cornercutting void cube, that would be so awesome


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 3, 2014)

YJ MoYu said:


> As many Fans asked us about our upcoming new cubes, here is our upcoming scheduled releasing time of some of our new cubes:
> 
> MoYu Pyraminx,MoYu AoShi 6x6 and MoYu 13x13 scheduled releasing time: Oct, 2014.
> 
> MoYu Megaminx scheduled releasing time: Nov, 2014.



I need the megaminx


----------



## Randomno (Dec 3, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I need the megaminx



I think Harry Savage sells some time machines in the back of his cheap dirt store.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think Harry Savage sells some time machines in the back of his cheap dirt store.



what does that have to do with the moyu cubes?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 3, 2014)

He means actual time machines. No the puzzle.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anybody know when they plan to release the cubic aofu?


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 3, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I think Harry Savage sells some time machines in the back of his cheap dirt store.



I don't know what to say about this.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't know what to say about this.



Well do you?


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Does anybody know when they plan to release the cubic aofu?



I don't know the exact date, but I'm pretty sure it's somewhere in the middle of fall next year. They want to release a bunch of other stuff before they release the cubic aofu.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 6, 2014)

But I NEEEEEEEED the cubic Aofu!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 6, 2014)

pdilla said:


> But I NEEEEEEEED the cubic Aofu!



You can actually get one ... Just wait a couple of years


----------



## pdilla (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

pdilla said:


>



Agreed. I hate the mini SS


----------



## SoySauS (Dec 19, 2014)

Megaminx?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2014)

I need the mega by jan 10 or else I have to buy a dayan :|


----------



## Lid (Dec 19, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I need the mega by jan 10 or else I have to buy a dayan :|


You better the DaYan asap then! Cause I don't see it happening b4 like march/april.


----------



## SoySauS (Dec 30, 2014)

Lid said:


> You better the DaYan asap then! Cause I don't see it happening b4 like march/april.




UGGHHHH

BUT THE DREAM IS TO HAVE ONLY MOYU PRODUCTS


----------

